# Pivot column - Don't aggregate problem



## didijaba (Jan 8, 2017)

HI, 
I have three column table and I need to Pivot column no.2 so I get list of values. But when I select column and apply pivot and Don't aggregate I get Error where lists in column should be?
I have seen one solution of @Aydin Alyev https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9_jHZrmkHo but I do not 
know how to apply it to three column thing ? Help please, thanks


----------



## didijaba (Jan 8, 2017)

Solved it, , I needed to format it all as text.


----------



## Macropod (Jan 8, 2017)

Cross-posted at: https://community.powerbi.com/t5/Desktop/Pivot-column-Don-t-aggregate/m-p/110383#U110383
Please read our policy on Cross-Posting in rule #13: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/board-announcements/99490-forum-rules.html

You might also post you solution on the other forum so that people there don't waste time trying to solve it for you...


----------



## didijaba (Jan 8, 2017)

You are right, sorry my mistake. Thanks Paul


----------

